# Neutral Milk Hotel - In the Aeroplane Over the Sea Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: Neutral Milk Hotel
Album: In the Aeroplane Over the Sea
Year: 1998
Genre(s): Indie Folk, Indie Rock

Some good moments are on this acoustic-based album, like the emotional ending song "Two-Headed Boy Pt. 2", or the equally moving "In the Aeroplane Over the Sea", but there are just as many annoying songs, such as the absolutely dreadful "Oh Comely", which is long, annoying and boring. It evens out to an album that I slightly dislike.

2/5 - Dislike


----------

